# Warden's Gallery



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

A lot of these pics have already been posted, but I wanted a thread that I could keep updating with new pics as Warden grows up, since taking his pic is essentially my favorite hobby :blush:

Pics from his first month home 6-7 months old, October 17th - November 23rd, 2013:


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's some 7-8 month pics


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

He's so handsome!:wub:
Love all the photos...

 Kat


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I'm in love! :wub:

What a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Eiros said:


> Here's some 7-8 month pics


I LOVE this photo! :wub:


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Such a handsome little devil 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

7 GSDs in one place, maybe more? I'd die, I would seriously melt. 

Also, Warden is a fine looking fella.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

brembo said:


> 7 GSDs in one place, maybe more? I'd die, I would seriously melt.
> 
> Also, Warden is a fine looking fella.


That's our GSD weekend walking group... We had almost 30 dogs that day it was quite a sight to behold!! 

















Wouldn't be surprised if some of them were members of this site! Sorry to anyone who's face is in these accidentally lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Warden is a very handsome boy! The picture with the Christmas greenery Id buy that one as a christmas card any day.Thanks for sharing your pics made my lunch time much brighter. Well back to the grind now.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a stunning boy! And omg so many gsd's in one photo= AWESOME!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the play shot-Warden is gorgeous!


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pictures, I love all the different poses! He has such a stunning coat too!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

A few December pics... 









































And his "sleepy ear" 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

More pics!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Gorgeous devil. He's in that charming stage between puppyness and adult. Kinda a mix of handsome yet adorable. 

Jelpy


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Jelpy said:


> Gorgeous devil. He's in that charming stage between puppyness and adult. Kinda a mix of handsome yet adorable.
> 
> Jelpy


He's also in a stage that's a mix between sweet and sassy!! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xtramile (May 21, 2013)

Eiros said:


>


Does anyone else make this pose to instigate play with their dogs? Drago goes wild when I do this move :laugh:


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

nice Where in Mi are u I am in the detroit area


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Yellowjacket said:


> nice Where in Mi are u I am in the detroit area


Oakland county  so fairly close!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

My new favorite pic of my boy


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

My new favorite pic of him, even with the goofy inserts lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Love the pics!!!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

He'll be 10 months old in just a couple days! Here's a few pics from the last couple weeks! 


















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

One more   taken just now! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

He's good at the "I'm sleepy leave me alone" face.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

ApselBear said:


> He's good at the "I'm sleepy leave me alone" face.



Lol! Yeah pretty much like stop taking my picture!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

